

How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy - neilc
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/

======
kawera
previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694>

------
mansolo
For God's sake, not again.

